# Mineral Spirits..



## Cockney Geezer (Apr 30, 2010)

Lost in translation!...

We have two main paint thinners here..White spirit and Turps substitute...a poor mans Turpentine...both are for oil based paints.

When doing some Faux finishing we occasionally use Methalated spirits..its not a paint thinner as such but can be used in conjusction with water based glazes etc..like when you need the cess/ciss the work...

Which of the two types are your mineral spirits the equivalent of?..

Methalated spirits were once the prefered choice of tipple for tramps here..until they discovered furniture polish had a little more zing!!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

without reading the ingredients of your "stuff" (which may be helpful)

I would bet your "Methalated spirits" is an alcohol derivative, because it can mix with waterborne glazes

I would bet your "White spirit" is equivalent to our "mineral spirits" 

A number of years ago I remember a fake Turpentine called "Turpeline" (or something like that) Could it be that was the same as your Turps substitute

However, we do have a generic "Paint Thinner" that is the least expensive of them all. It is a "petroleum distillate" but I am sure not as high quality as mineral spirits.

It's interesting that I have been learning that Mineral Spirits is more appropriate for thinning some coatings than is Turpentine. Like some varnishes. As you know, turps is distilled from pine tree resin (thus the odor) and mineral spirits is distilled from petroleum. 

I clean my brushes in kerosene or #2 fuel oil. Cheaper and the residue oils seem to preserve the bristles better

WAIT A MINUTE, STOP THE PRESSES. I just searched a few terms on Wikepedia, and surprise, I was actually correct (wonders never cease)

_"Denatured alcohol is used as a solvent and as fuel for spirit burners and camping stoves. It is also known as methylated spirits, especially in Australia and New Zealand."_

_"Mineral Spirits, also called Stoddard solvent [CAS 8052-41-3][1], is a petroleum distillate commonly used as a paint thinner and mild solvent. Outside of the United States and Canada, it is referred to as white spirit." _


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

daArch said:


> WAIT A MINUTE, STOP THE PRESSES. I just searched a few terms on Wikepedia, and surprise, I was actually correct (wonders never cease)
> 
> _"Denatured alcohol is used as a solvent and as fuel for spirit burners and camping stoves. It is also known as methylated spirits, especially in Australia and New Zealand."_
> 
> _"Mineral Spirits, also called Stoddard solvent [CAS 8052-41-3][1], is a petroleum distillate commonly used as a paint thinner and mild solvent. Outside of the United States and Canada, it is referred to as white spirit." _



Cha-ching. Way to go, thread killer... :001_tongue::laughing:


----------



## Cockney Geezer (Apr 30, 2010)

The fat lady aint sung yet!...



> A number of years ago I remember a fake Turpentine called "Turpeline" (or something like that) Could it be that was the same as your Turps substitute
> 
> However, we do have a generic "Paint Thinner" that is the least expensive of them all. It is a "petroleum distillate" but I am sure not as high quality as mineral spirits.


Interesting there...Genuine Turpetine here is very expensive..sold in small bottles normally and only really used by artists..

Im thinking your 'generic' paint thinner could be our White spirt (its clear not white) and its what paint companies here recommend for their oil based paints..

Turps substitute is often used by painters to thin paint..and generally its ok..but I normally only use it to clean brushes...except in the college where we have a Kerosene brush cleaning machine..its cheaper than White spirit or Turps Subs...but not quite as effective...

Turps substitute is easily recognised by its strong petrol/gas like smell...

But both are distiled from oil...white spirit is the purer one of the two..Turps Sub is more oily and can retard paint drying.


----------

